# Need your thoughts/prayers and a warning to all



## MesquiteMan (Apr 25, 2009)

Fellow IAP members,

At 60 years old my father was diagnosed with nasopharyngeal cancer. This is a rare cancer deep in the sinus cavity behind the eyes. The main link they have found in American's is exposure to plywood sawdust. My father was a framer and carpenter all of his life and never took any precautions.

He underwent chemotherapy and radiation treatment which really took a lot out of him. He ended up loosing his left eyesight, his sense of taste, his sense of smell, and most of his hearing. He has no saliva to speak of. The radiation also damaged a portion of his brain.  The good thing, I guess, is that he has been in remission for the past couple of years. His quality of life has sucked but he has been alive.

Late last week, he was complaining of pain in his chest when he breathed. The took him in and did a CT scan. On the scan they found a golf ball sized mass on one of his lungs. He had a PET scan in December that showed he was still cancer free. Friday night he had a crash and started shivering uncontrollably and was telling me goodbye and that Jesus was there for him. He was burning up so I checked and he had a 104.5 fever. He did not want to go to the hospital so I told him he was either gong with me or in an ambulance but he was going.

We got him to the ER and they found that he now has pneumonia and the mass has gotten worse. They still are not sure what the mass is since they have not been able to do a biopsy but one of the Drs. took me aside and said they are 95% certain it is cancer and that his lungs have rapidly deteriorated over the last few days. It looks like he only has weeks left.

They will be doing the biopsy on Monday and we could use your prayers. We pray that it will either be non cancer and treatable or that it will take him quickly.

He was the epitome of good health. He never drank or smoked in his life and was a vegan. He has 99,002 miles on a bicycle over the last 8.5 years and has a better resting heart rate than I will ever have.

PLEASE, IF YOU DO NOT HAVE ADEQUATE DUST COLLECTION, GET SOME NOW!!! You can not go back and fix it. When he was diagnosed, I went out the next week and spent $2,000 on a top notch cyclone dust collection system that gets even the smallest stuff. I know that is a lot of money but just think about the possible alternatives. If you only have bags on your DC, you are doing yourself a disservice since all of the fine stuff that really hurts you is being pumped right back into your shop air.

Anyway, sorry to ramble on and burden you guys with this but you are all family to me and I needed someone to share with. I will try to keep everyone updated as I can but in the meantime, please send some prayers or thoughts our way, especially for my Mom who is really taking it hard. Thanks.


----------



## Gagler (Apr 25, 2009)

Curits-

Your mother, Dad, you, and your family are in my prayers.

Regards,

michael


----------



## markgum (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Curtis;
  sorry to hear of this.  Prayers will be said for you and your family.


----------



## tbird (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, what do you say to that? I'm sorry to hear of your fathers ails. My dad passed away from cancer and looking back, we were Very fortunate that he went quickly, cruel as that may seem. Take solice in the knowledge that he has lived a full life. My prayers are with you and your family in this sad time.


Marcia


----------



## el_d (Apr 25, 2009)

Your in our prayers, Take care and if you need anything, let me know. God Bless you and your family......


----------



## ronhampton (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry to hear the news,we will be thinking of you.our prayers go out to you,please keep us posted! ---ron.---


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all.  The good news is he seems to be right with God and is ready.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Apr 25, 2009)

Curtis,
  You, your family, and especially your father are in my prayers. If you need anything, please dont hesitate to e-mail me.


----------



## altaciii (Apr 25, 2009)

Curtis,
All of us will pray for you and your family.  I'm deeply sorry to hear about what your family is going through.  I hope everything turns out all right with the tests.  As for you, keep your chin up I'm sure your in everyones prayers here on the site.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2009)

Curtis, I'll never forget the day we were told that Diane had breast cancer, and I thought I was going to lose her.I know what you and your family must be going through. 
You have our prayers,,,,,,


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Roy.  The bad thing (actually turned out good) is that my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer at the age of 40.  She is now 62 and has been completely cancer free for 20 years.  Looks like she beat it but it sure was difficult back then.  It is rather ironic that 22 years ago, my dad and us were taking care of my mom, thinking we were going to loose her.  Now, the roles are reversed.  My mom is taking things pretty hard after all she went through, bless her heart.


----------



## winpooh498 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Thank God if he goes he will be in a wonderful place and know no pain. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 25, 2009)

Curtis, our prayers are with you and your family.  

Eugene


----------



## jimm1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Growing up, I always disliked the term " I know how you feel". No one knows this, so I won't pretend to know. I lost my oldest brother to cancer some time ago and that was incredibly painful for everyone.  My father died when I was only 5, so I don't remeber much about him.  You have experienced quite a journey with your pops. I hope with all my prayers that this journey continues. Please be confident that if his journey continues with you or our Lord, his journey will one of joy.
God Bless You and Your Family.
Jim


----------



## mick (Apr 25, 2009)

Curtis, our thought and prayers are with you family. Cancer has touched our family all too much in the past couple of years so I know some of what you're going through.I hope you all can draw comfort from knowing he is where he needs to be spiritually


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 25, 2009)

I too would like to pass my heartfelt thoughts and prayers your way to you and your family. Saying I know what you are going through maybe a saying but I too lost my Dad to cancer. I lost an Aunt just 3 weeks ago to lung cancer but she was a huge smoker. That is another one of those things that just needs to be stopped if you are smoking. Please do it for the people around you.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 26, 2009)

If there is anything that I can do Curtis, just give me a call.


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,

I will keep your father and your family in my prayers.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.  Peace be with you.

John


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 26, 2009)

Your family is in our prayers Curtis. I lost my only daughter to cancer at 15 yrs old.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 26, 2009)

Mike, Thank you so much.  You endured much more then we have or ever will.  I would not be able to survive if I lost my daughter.  You are a strong man, my friend.


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 26, 2009)

We're thinking of you and your family.  Keep us posted.


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis you and your family are in our prayers. Good luck.


----------



## mrburls (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis, sorry to hear bad news about your dad. Will be thinking of you and your family. Keep us updated. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Leather Man (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,
Your dad, you and the rest of your family will be in my prayers. 
Ben


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,
  I hope that your family will be okay.  If it is something cancerous I hope that it is treatable and if your father's life is limited I hope that he is comfortable and pain 
free.  You mentioned that he cannot make saliva anymore.  I work with lots of patients with this problem and I don't know if you know about this product.  But it is called Biotene and comes as a mouthwash, toothpaste, and gum. It might help with this problem.  May you and your family be surrounded with love and healing.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis I am so sorry to here this. You and your whole family will be in my prayers.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 26, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## dalemcginnis (Apr 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear that, your family is in my prayers.


----------



## VisExp (Apr 26, 2009)

Curis, you and all your family are in my thoughts.  My Mom passed from cancer many years ago and while I still miss her I know she lived life to the full and was surrounded by people who loved and cared for her.  I'm sure that is the same for your father.


----------



## mickr (Apr 26, 2009)

Best of luck to your Dad and your family..and thank you for your warning...we all needed to be reminded


----------



## Monty (Apr 26, 2009)

Your father, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Verne (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,
So sorry to hear of your Pop's health problems. He and your family are in our prayers.
Vern


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,

   I'm very sorry to hear of your dad's illness.  I lost both my mom and my older brother to cancer and my dad to emphysema which was also caused by the environment where he worked for almost 45 years.  You and your family are in my prayers.


Jim Smith


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,

I will raise my prayers for your dad, you and the family.


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis:
More prayers for you and all of your family.
God is the healer and He chooses the way we will be healed.
Your second post is the one that counts.
Redbulldog


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis, we will be praying for your Dad and Mother, as well as you
and the rest of your family.
Please know you are in our thoughts.
May God help everyone in your family through this.


----------



## TBone (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis, prayers already being sent you your family and you.  May God comfort you in your time of pain.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,

I am praying for your father, you and your family.

Thanks for the warning. Being his age and from his generation, I understand the idea behind getting the job done as a priority of life. I too built a DC system a year ago for health reasons. Twenty - thirty years ago, I wouldn't have given it a thought as a necessity.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis, 

Our thoughts and prayers are with you... And our thanks - I'm glad I bought a DC and will work to continue to improve it.   I hope things go well for you dad  -- at least as well as can be hoped given the rough parts he has already had.

I can't believe the biking - thats more than I hope to put on a bike my whole life!  (of course I live in WI where biking season is just starting too)..

Hopefully you can spend some peaceful time with your family and can help him through this rough time whichever way this takes your dad.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,

I am so sorry to hear of your father's health problems.  He sounds like a wonderful man to have had in your life shaping your outlook on how to live.

That you take the time to warn us of the danger that has caused his problems is more than admirable.

I hope and pray that this eases his pain, or that he moves on from this life easily.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear this Curtis, really sad.  Your family is in my thoughts..........Bless you all.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Apr 26, 2009)

Boy, Curtis, that's really rough. Both my parents passed pretty young, so I have a sense of what you're going through. I believe in affirmative thoughts, and am sending them your way. 

Dale


----------



## broitblat (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,

Sorry to hear the news, but I hold you and your family in my thoughts and best wishes.

  -Barry


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis, I lost my grandmother some years ago to lung cancer (from smoking when she was younger). We watched her lose the battle for over a year, with 5 rounds of chemo. It was tough, but her being right with God brought the whole family closer together. I'll keep your father and your family in my prayers.


----------



## gketell (Apr 26, 2009)

my thoughts and prayers go out to you, your dad, and all the family, Curtis.  i'm wishing for the best for you.

and thanks for the warning.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis - I'm sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## BruceK (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, wish you all the best in the forthcoming days and will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.

Kind of been there, I lost my mom to lung cancer (from smoking) three years ago.

You are right on about the dust collection.  We all need to recognize the hazards of wood dust especially with all the exotics we work with.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 26, 2009)

Your father and your entire family are being held up in prayer.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis, I am very sorry to hear this about your father, my prayers and sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis;
sorry to hear about your dad... you and your family will be in our prayers...


----------



## tbroye (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis

Thoughts and prayers on the way for you Father and the rest of you family.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,
Thank you for giving us the privilege of praying for your Dad and your entire family.  Our prayer is that the mercy of God will be abundant and peace can be yours through Him.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 26, 2009)

Curtis,
     It is a great feeling that you are comfortable in sharing your feelings, concerns and prayer requests with your "family" here. It is also an honor to to respond to your request of prayers for you and your family, especially MOM and DAD! Consider it done and we hope for the best.  
       There is a reason for each of our calling home to Our Father.  I will take greater precautions with my dust system , and sure many others will too, as a result.
Glad you shared!


----------



## LEAP (Apr 26, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2009)

Prayers offered for your father and all who love him.


----------



## tim self (Apr 26, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of this troubling news.  Our prayers will be with you and your family.  It is reassuring he has made peace with God.


----------



## gdglatfelter (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis, 
Just joined the group and don't know how to turn but do know how to pray.  Will be praying for your dad and family.
Gary


----------



## chriselle (Apr 27, 2009)

Prayers sent Curtis.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  My dad is still hanging in there.  I spent the day at the hospital and just got home an hour ago.  He is going to be transferred Monday morning to a hospital in San Antonio where they have a Thorasic Surgeon.  He has a LOT of pus in his lungs and they are going to have to go in via surgery and clean it out.  Right now, his lung condition is more tenuous than the potential new cancer.

I did find out something new today that I really feel I need to share and stress once again.  The Pulmonologist came in today and asked him how long he smoked.  My dad has never smoked even one cig and has never been around anyone who smoked for any significant period of time.  The Dr. was surprised that he did not smoke.  I asked him if wood dust and construction dust exposure could cause what he was seeing and he said absolutely.  Just another reminder to get your dust collection up to par.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis,
   Im glad your dad is hanging in there. It must be a hard thing to go through. How are you and the rest of the family holding up? If you need anything, please dont hesitate to ask.

My prayers are with you guys
  Brian


----------



## Ligget (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis I am sorry to hear your Dad is so ill, I will pray for him and all the family!


----------



## Fred (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis ... I want to add my prayers for your dad, you and your family. I lost my mother back in Jan 2004 due to cigarettes and cancer. She passed away in my arms in less than two minutes of getting up from her chair to go to bed. I only hope that I can go thqt fast


----------



## Fred (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis ... I want to add my prayers for your dad, you and your family. I lost my mother back in Jan 2004 due to cigarettes and cancer. She passed away in my arms in less than two minutes of getting up from her chair to go to bed. I only hope that I can go that fast and none of us have to suffer.

I will also join you in your warnings about dust collection ... we all just can never do enough to be safe in our hobby, but we can at least try to be safer by doing something.

God bless you your dad and your family.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis,
I'm praying for your Dad and the rest of your family.  My folks are pretty old and have outlived everyone else in our recent family history.  It is a great comfort to know that when their time is here, they know their final destination, as does your Dad.  It doesn't stop the pain though.  

I'm going to have to get better filtration on the air in my shops.  I *plan* to be cutting a lot of plywood soon.  I also cut a lot of exotics.  I'm not careful enough with my lungs.  Thanks for the warning.

In Him,
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis, he remains in our prayers!


----------



## RichB (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis,  I will make this short and that is our family will be praying for yours.  We have gone through the same thing.


----------



## jscola (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis, My prayers are with you, your dad & family


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis,
Though I can't say I know exactly how you feel, or what you're going through, I can definitely sympathize with you. I lost my grandmother, mother and father all to cancer, and have done a good job raising my kids to not smoke. Though your father's cancer is not tobacco related, the treatments, pain and suffering (for both patient and family) are similar.

My current HF D/C has a 1 micron felt bag that I bought right after I got it about seven years ago. I'm currently awaiting delivery of a canister filter that goes down to .5 micron. When people think of safety, they think of face shields and glasses and guards. Everyone needs to be aware of the hazards of fine wood dust, years from now it could be too late.

My prayers are with you....

Mike


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 27, 2009)

All of our thoughts, prayers and hopes go out to you and your family tonight.


----------



## dgscott (Apr 27, 2009)

Praying for you all here in New Mexico
Doug


----------



## greenmtnguy (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis,
Thinking of you and your family. I hope you find peace in the future, whatever that may be.


----------



## dntrost (Apr 27, 2009)

Curtis,
So sorry to hear what you and your family is going through we will be praying everything turns out OK.  Also glad to hear that your father is ready for everlasting life with our father! 

Dion


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers for you, your family and your dad.

In His Grip


----------



## elody21 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am so sorry about your dad Curtis. Yes, protecting yourself from wood dust is so important. Not only that, but the fumes from CA glue or PR resin etc... Some people just won't listen. My prayers are with all your family. Alice


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 28, 2009)

Hugs!!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 28, 2009)

Our prayers are with you. May God give you the strength you need.


----------



## skywizzard (Apr 28, 2009)

Curtis, you have my prayers for your father and family.  Thanks for reminding us about the need for good ventilation and dust collection.  I have upgraded my system but need to do more.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 28, 2009)

Curtis, you and yours are in my prayers.


----------

